# Is This The Canon EOS M5 Pricing? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2016)

```
A member over at the <a href="http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=244&t=4918376">mobile01.com forum</a> claims this is the pricing for the soon-to-be-announced Canon EOS M5. What’s interesting is there appears to be a $100 discount if you preorder the body only, or with the 15-45mm IS STM kit lens. The brand new EF-M 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM kit doesn’t get the same preorder discount.</p>
<p class="p1">We cannot confirm the reported pricing at this time.</p>
<p class="p1"><strong><span class="s1">EOS M5 Pricing:</span></strong><span class="s1"> (all pricing USD)</span></p>
<ul>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">EOS M5 Body: $899, Preorder $799</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">EOS M5 w/15-45mm kit: $1098, Preorder $998</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">EOS M5 w/18-150mm kit: $1198, Preorder $1198</span></li>
</ul>
<p class="p1"><em>Thanks Samuel</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 11, 2016)

that would fall in line with canon USA's other G series and M3 pricing where they announced at one, and immediately at pre-order had it for $100 off.

it would also fall in line with canon NOT giving out package discounts for packages with new lenses.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 11, 2016)

That is incredible pricing for a camera that comes with 80D sensor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 11, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> That is incredible pricing for a camera that comes with 80D sensor.



Kinda puts the brakes on people who say Canon won't cannibalise themselves.

I have been a happy owner of the M (original) and whilst I have said I didn't particularly want the size of a built in viewfinder I find this M5 intriguing, a G5X on steroids with the sensor to match and interchangeable lenses, whats not to like! I'll definitely take a look at one, the quality from an APS sensor can't be ignored and the 80D one is a gem, besides I got the original as an occasional 'backup' and can;t help but think the M5 would do that task much better.


----------



## NorbR (Sep 11, 2016)

That seems very reasonable ... Hope this gets confirmed. 

I would pre-order the body only option at that price. Of course the $100 off would make me want to pre-order even more, but surely we're not going to get that in Europe ... :-\


----------



## davidhfe (Sep 11, 2016)

If I wasn't currently thinking about buying a 5D4 this + the 22/2 would be an instant buy.


----------



## mpphoto (Sep 11, 2016)

So the price of the 18-150mm will be around $400? I have mixed feelings about that. I have Sony's 18-105mm f/4 for my a6000 and I find that lens so useful and the image quality is decent. That lens goes for $600. Was hoping Canon would release something similar for the M series. I'd rather have constant f/4 than the extra 45mm, even if it costs more.

Otherwise, I think the $799 body-only preorder price is competitive and tempting.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 11, 2016)

It makes more sense for Canon at this price. Current market for APC mirrorless is hand full out there.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 11, 2016)

Reasonable price. Wonder what price will that be for Europe. Also first reviews need to get posted to find if those specs are up to the expectations.


----------



## mitchel2002 (Sep 11, 2016)

i can only hope its the real price with these specs they will sell out faster then you can say preorder


----------



## lw (Sep 11, 2016)

Well if you paste what the person said in that forum into google translate then he says he dreamt these prices and in the dream decided to buy an A6300 instead

_Just go back to sleep a sleep , dream saw EOS M5 empty body price is $ 899 magnesium , magnesium sale price is $ 799 . $ 199 with 15-45 lens plus magnesium , so pricing is $ 1098 magnesium , magnesium sale price is $ 998 . If the match is 18-150 lens, pricing and pre-sale price is $ 1198 magnesium.
Dreamed this price , I cried in a dream after a while decided to buy the A6300 ._


----------



## Crosswind (Sep 11, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I find this M5 intriguing, a G5X on steroids with the sensor to match and interchangeable lenses, whats not to like! I'll definitely take a look at one, the quality from an APS sensor can't be ignored and the 80D one is a gem, besides I got the original as an occasional 'backup' and can;t help but think the M5 would do that task much better.



Do you think that the M5 will have even better noise performance than the 80D due to the fact that it has DiGiC7 instead of 6?

If the pricing will be around ~800 € in the EU, I will be more than happy. Played around with some 80D RAW files and it's amazing! Low ISO DR performance is even better than my 6D because the noise is a bit more uniform and pleasing.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 11, 2016)

Didn't play with 80D files yet but it doesn't look so good in Dpreview test scenes. Well, I guess Europeans will have it for 869 and brits will be ripped off with 899 pounds.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 11, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I find this M5 intriguing, a G5X on steroids with the sensor to match and interchangeable lenses, whats not to like! I'll definitely take a look at one, the quality from an APS sensor can't be ignored and the 80D one is a gem, besides I got the original as an occasional 'backup' and can;t help but think the M5 would do that task much better.
> ...



I'd expect the OOC jpegs to be better due to the DIGIC 7 but no real difference in the raw files.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 11, 2016)

Compared to G7X and G7X II, I would not believe image quality will go up just because of processor. G7X II looks even worse to me, than first version.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 11, 2016)

crashpc said:


> Didn't play with 80D files yet but it doesn't look so good in Dpreview test scenes. Well, I guess Europeans will have it for 869 and brits will be ripped off with 899 pounds.



869?? If the US price is indeed ~$900 then EU prices will almost certainly be over €1000 :/


----------



## bf (Sep 11, 2016)

Good price for body! It seems Canon wants to sell. About the new kit, Im not sure because I don't know about this new lens. If it's similar to efm 55 -200, that kit should be around a $1000.


----------



## Arctic-Winds (Sep 11, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> crashpc said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't play with 80D files yet but it doesn't look so good in Dpreview test scenes. Well, I guess Europeans will have it for 869 and brits will be ripped off with 899 pounds.
> ...



Those prices are exclusive of tax. A direct conversion for body only is £681, £817 inc VAT but they'll be other stuff on top of that. So I'd be happy with £900.


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 11, 2016)

That low price can't be true. It's an 80D mirrorless with DPAF and an EVF and a magnesium shell with 4 dials! 

1200-1800 is more like it, Canon style. 

If it sells for 799$ well WOW. I'll buy one as soon as I possibly can! 

It will do wonders for me going out with a mirrorless + adapter + some 50mm Canon and Manual m42 glass. A video/Portrait monster.


----------



## lw (Sep 11, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> That low price can't be true. It's an 80D mirrorless with DPAF and an EVF and a magnesium shell with 4 dials!
> 
> 1200-1800 is more like it, Canon style.
> 
> ...



The problem of course is this is a rumour about a rumour. Which one is right?
It may be the price is actually correct, but the spec rumours are wrong and it doesn't have the 80D DPAF sensor, just an update to the M3 one...


----------



## swampler (Sep 11, 2016)

I was hoping for pricing to be closer to the current M3 pricing. Not sure it's worth that much to me.


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 11, 2016)

lw said:


> Josh Denver said:
> 
> 
> > That low price can't be true. It's an 80D mirrorless with DPAF and an EVF and a magnesium shell with 4 dials!
> ...



Canon Rumors is pretty solid. No mistakes. The specs and images are rock solid and confirmed as far as I am concerned. But the cost source and overal unrealisticness makes me think it's not true. 

When this situation happens, someone puts a rumor that a camera is cheaper than it actually is, it DESTROYS the camera in sales and expectations.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 11, 2016)

lw said:


> Well if you paste what the person said in that forum into google translate then he says he dreamt these prices and in the dream decided to buy an A6300 instead
> 
> _Just go back to sleep a sleep , dream saw EOS M5 empty body price is $ 899 magnesium , magnesium sale price is $ 799 . $ 199 with 15-45 lens plus magnesium , so pricing is $ 1098 magnesium , magnesium sale price is $ 998 . If the match is 18-150 lens, pricing and pre-sale price is $ 1198 magnesium.
> Dreamed this price , I cried in a dream after a while decided to buy the A6300 ._



Except why would a guy on a Chinese forum say the us price?


----------



## 1kind (Sep 11, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> That low price can't be true. It's an 80D mirrorless with DPAF and an EVF and a magnesium shell with 4 dials!
> 
> 1200-1800 is more like it, Canon style.
> 
> ...


It will not cost more than the 80D. It has similar features and specs but two different products and categories.


----------



## 1kind (Sep 11, 2016)

swampler said:


> I was hoping for pricing to be closer to the current M3 pricing. Not sure it's worth that much to me.


It would not be at M3 pricing with all the increase in specs and features. When the M3 was released, it was $700.


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 12, 2016)

1kind said:


> swampler said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping for pricing to be closer to the current M3 pricing. Not sure it's worth that much to me.
> ...



How could it be EOS M3 price when it's an upper market product from canon? Simply impossible. 

The EOS M3 is the Rebel put into a mirrorless, and at launch it costs more than the rebel.

The EOS M5 is the 80D put into a mirrorless, so you can see my point. It will not just be 80D price, but most likely more. 

_______________________________________________________________


M1 and M2 and M3 have not moved up market. They simply correspond to rebel upgrades. they are upgrades to the same class of camera. However the EOS M5 is an up market movement. NOT a replacement for the EOS M3. 

The EOS M3 will have no successor, and the EOS M10 will take its position as the rebel-into-mirrorless camera. Unless they want to keep three classes of EOS M's (one noob one m3 one 80d advanced) but I doubt it. Two is probably it. 

_______________________________________________________________

Evidence of: 

EOS M1/M2/M3 are rebel mirrorless versions: 

M3 is the Mirrorless version of the T6i. 

-Same 24.2mp sensor 
-Same Hybrid CMOS AF III system 
-Same Digic 6 Processor 
-Same Touchscreen specs, and size
-Same Wifi and NFC capabilities 
-Same 4-5 Burst rate 
-Same 1080p 30p max video (not 60p)

M5 is the Mirrorless version of the 80D.

(Based on rumors that CR never missed before)

-Same 24mp sensor 
-Same Dual Pixel Auto focus system 
-Same Touch Panel 
-Same more Command dial/s
-Same 1080p 60p (vs 30)
-Same 7 fps burst rate

__________________________________________

It's Clear this is an upmarket Mirrorless and Canon is making them on the same pyramid chain as their DSLR line up.

-M10 = 1300D (exactly)
-M3 = T6i (exactly)
-M5 = 80D (exactly?)


This is all speculation and how I see it. 

It's NOT going to be 800$, not going to be cheaper than the 80D. EVER. 

Giving a rumor of a very low price to a camera and make people expect it, then introducing the normal number, is a known strategy for breaking a product announcement. 

*EOS M5 WITH THOSE SPECS IS NOT GOING TO BE LESS THAN THE PRICE OF THE 80D WAS AT LAUNCH. *


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 12, 2016)

anyone know if the M5 will be weathersealed? I know its not a pro body..


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 12, 2016)

Pricing looks good to me. Can't wait for them reviews!!! ;D


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 12, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > swampler said:
> ...



saying something in bold and caps won't make it any more true. and you are definitely wrong with the M3 and rebel pricing.

The M3 was $679 at release (but was on pre-order sale for $579 immediately), the T6i was 749 body only at release. 

Even with that it was far more expensive then when released in Japan, which was around $475 USD

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/5633114766/canon-eos-m3-comes-to-us

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-rebel-t6s-t6i

As stated,the M3 was immediately marked down.

https://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/05707/Canon-EOS-M3-price.html

(if you notice the price dropped in September, the damned camera wasn't available until october), it was marked down as soon as it went on pre-order sales.

So to use your analogy that would put it around 850 to 950 USD. wow that backfired didn't it?

the M5 SHOULD be cheaper. 
It doesn't have 
a) the pentaprism, iFCL metering, viewfinder displays 
b) the PDAF sensor 
c) larger more robust camera 
d) all the mechanical mirror and sub mirror guts
e) lacks the weathersealing,etc.

The only thing it gains or adds over the 80D is bluetooth and an EVF, and it's far similar for canon to build.


As a matter of fact, after all that, that price looks around right really.


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 12, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Josh Denver said:
> 
> 
> > 1kind said:
> ...



Here in Japan on the streets, m2 was more slightly more expensive than t5i. Origial M was selling for the same t4i price when baught as a kit m3 was slightly less expensive than t6i. You got the numbers yourself. All in all, Canon makes no price cuts when they make a mirrorless version, they're all in the same ballpark with different kits. 

Canon 80D is 1200$. A mirrorless version is at 1000-1300$. Body Only. That's based on Canon marketing history. 

So a sudden shift in Canon believing that the removal of the OVF and AF module and the bigger body/battery lowers the price significantly than the 80d, *THEN IT IS TRUE.* You'll enjoy the M5 at 799$ (hint: you won't. 

*Again: Giving a rumor of a very low price to a camera and make people expect it, then introducing the normal number, is a known strategy for breaking a product announcement. *


(another hint: Bold + Black makes my words indisputably correct


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 12, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> Here in Japan on the streets, m2 was more slightly more expensive than t5i. Origial M was selling for the same t4i price when baught as a kit m3 was slightly less expensive than t6i. You got the numbers yourself. All in all, Canon makes no price cuts when they make a mirrorless version, they're all in the same ballpark with different kits.
> 
> Canon 80D is 1200$. A mirrorless version is at 1000-1300$. Body Only. That's based on Canon marketing history.
> 
> ...



goalpost change .. okay in Japan eh? the M3 was released at around 52,000 Yen. the Rebel X7I was released around 92,000 yen.

The M2 was released at around 64000 yen, the T4I or X6I was 78000 yen

still nope.

try again? and harder?

in neither country was the M's every priced the same as the rebels that were out during it's release cycle.

you may be right on the price - however your reasoning is horribly flawed.


----------



## liubros (Sep 12, 2016)

LOL. Looks like none of you read Chinese. The dude says he saw these prices in his dreams. 

剛剛睡了個回頭覺，_*夢中*_(in my dream)看見EOS M5的空機身價格是$899鎂，預售價是$799鎂。搭配15-45鏡頭再加$199鎂，所以訂價是$1098鎂，預售價是$998鎂。若搭配是18-150鏡頭，定價和預售價都是$1198鎂。

夢見這個價格後，我在夢中哭了一陣子後決定去買A6300了。


----------



## bf (Sep 12, 2016)

My estimate was also around $1000-$1300 for M5. However, I wonder if M5 can compete with Fuji Xt2 in that case. This will be a good price if it's true.


----------



## 1kind (Sep 12, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > swampler said:
> ...


I meant it's not going to be at current M3 price, hence me stating M3's MSRP at launch. As for price, I think it will be cheaper than 80D's MSRP.

Listing above 80D's price, you essentially just killed off that product since you're competing with it. It already has similar specs and now you're listing at or above its price? I personally had the M5 price pegged at $800-1000. mid point between 80D and M3 launch prices.


----------



## Photophile (Sep 12, 2016)

I notice that in all of the discussions of the upcoming M5 no one seems to ask whether Canon will try a system without an anti-aliasing filter.

Don't the dslr's that do not use an aa filter generate sharper images?


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 12, 2016)

Photophile said:


> I notice that in all of the discussions of the upcoming M5 no one seems to ask whether Canon will try a system without an anti-aliasing filter.
> 
> Don't the dslr's that do not use an aa filter generate sharper images?


It is suppose to be 80D sensor.


----------



## CaMeRa QuEsT (Sep 12, 2016)

Admin, you realize the OP in mobile1.com is talking about a _recurring dream_ of his, then somebody asks him what price will be in Taiwan, he then eats dinner and goes to sleep again and dreamed a body only price of NT$29,999 (roughly $950), then he posts that a wise spirit has told him that the 2017 M6 will have a FF 28MP sensor capable of shooting 4K and its AF capability will be on a par with the 90D's, it will couple EF lenses and the price will be NT$80,000 (roughly $2,500)... long story short: he's just spilling BS and we are all wasting our time typing about his BS. Yes, I read Chinese pretty well, thank you.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 12, 2016)

Josh: your thinking is flawed. All M cameras are cheaper than their dslt "counterparts".

Photophile" that would be nice, but Canon doesn't do that. Too bad.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Sep 12, 2016)

CR -1...Thursday can't come quick enough


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2016)

bf said:


> My estimate was also around $1000-$1300 for M5. However, I wonder if M5 can compete with Fuji Xt2 in that case. This will be a good price if it's true.



M5 specs looks good comparing to all canon M. I doubt m5 is designed to compete with xt2. Xt2 is must more solid apc mirror less in current market.

My guess list price for m5 needs to be under $1000 for body only.


----------



## beagle (Sep 12, 2016)

CaMeRa QuEsT said:


> Admin, you realize the OP in mobile1.com is talking about a _recurring dream_ of his, then somebody asks him what price will be in Taiwan, he then eats dinner and goes to sleep again and dreamed a body only price of NT$29,999 (roughly $950), then he posts that a wise spirit has told him that the 2017 M6 will have a FF 28MP sensor capable of shooting 4K and its AF capability will be on a par with the 90D's, it will couple EF lenses and the price will be NT$80,000 (roughly $2,500)... long story short: he's just spilling BS and we are all wasting our time typing about his BS. Yes, I read Chinese pretty well, thank you.



First, this is a hearsay of CR1 at this moment. So this info is likely off.

But let me try clarifying some "web habits" in Taiwan (yes, I'm a Taiwanese).

Whenever there is some interesting info coming up, guys who reveals this info love to say "Oh, I just dreamed of it". Maybe that's their way to avoid further pressure coming from the product company or even lawsuits. But you can just sense the eagerness of those guys sharing the info to the forum pals.

Believe or not, many of those "dream sources" later turned out to be real.

To me, this info is a bit too detailed to be fake.


----------



## Empyrean (Sep 12, 2016)

I want to reiterate to the Google Translate folks that this "came to me in a dream" business is the English equivalent of "a little birdie told me"; it's not necessarily true, but it's based on some information, even if it is MISinformation...


----------



## Rocky (Sep 12, 2016)

Empyrean said:


> I want to reiterate to the Google Translate folks that this "came to me in a dream" business is the English equivalent of "a little birdie told me"; it's not necessarily true, but it's based on some information, even if it is MISinformation...


The Chinese says (I saw the price in a dream).Google translate is right. He also says the price makes him weep even in the dream (too high?.?). So he bought a Sony instead. We should look at the article as a JOKE.


----------



## MintChocs (Sep 12, 2016)

Too pricey for me! I was hoping to replace my 450D but it looks like micro 4/3s now until there are price reductions.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 12, 2016)

If the M5 does use the 80D sensor then it will NOT give the same IQ as the 80D.
The flange distance is much shorter on the EOS-M so light strikes the sensor edges at a much steeper angle, causing vignetting. This has plagued all EOS-M cameras.

A new sensor design is required to get the most out of the EOS-M, and I hope it is introduced on the M5.


----------



## 1kind (Sep 12, 2016)

I think the M5 would compete with the Sony a6300, Olympus E-M5 MKII, Fuji X-T10 and Panasonic GX8.


----------



## Schwingi (Sep 12, 2016)

It's getting interesting, but I'll definitely wait for some reviews.


----------



## photogdan (Sep 12, 2016)

1kind said:


> I think the M5 would compete with the Sony a6300, Olympus E-M5 MKII, Fuji X-T10 and Panasonic GX8.



Exactly. Can't ignore the competition. Those all range between $800-1100. A couple of those have 4K. Whether anyone needs or wants 4K is irrelevant. 4K is what the competition is offering. If the M5 price is in that range or below, I'll definitely pre-order.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 12, 2016)

1kind said:


> I think the M5 would compete with the Sony a6300, Olympus E-M5 MKII, Fuji X-T10 and Panasonic GX8.



depends on it's price really, at release:

A6300 - $1,000
X-T10 - $899
E-M5 II - $1099
GX8 - $1199

I'm hoping that canon keeps it conservative and competes on price, since in alot of cases, it can't match the features, ie: video 4K and it's the new kid on the block.

it could also be that canon still doesn't really care about USA pricing and sales though on this, as keep in mind that sales volume of mirrorless in USA is still just a trickle, and they'll price it in the USA to whatever they damned well please and sales be damned, because they don't care. However, the A6300 and A6000 *is* selling fairly well in the USA, which may alarm Canon (or not .. the actual volume is still pretty low), enough to start considering pricing it to sell versus "happy to be here pricing"

IMO .. in reality the Canon USA price is hardly relevant (to canon at least - not us) to where canon is looking at selling mirrorless.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 12, 2016)

1kind said:


> I think the M5 would compete with the Sony a6300, Olympus E-M5 MKII, Fuji X-T10 and Panasonic GX8.



I completely agree!


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd pre-order this site unseen if it did 4K video  even if it were twice the price.


----------



## davidhfe (Sep 12, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



We are heading in to the holiday season, though. My guess is the 80D is on a lot of wish lists and a very strong mirrorless could change that.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 12, 2016)

It looks very promising. But my personal prognostications concerning pricing are thinking the RUMOR is just a little too low. ...by $100 - $200USD. However, I will keep my fingers crossed that this RUMOR is true or at least close to right. Good times we are living in regarding photography equipment/options.

Happy Monday CanonRumors readers!!!


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 13, 2016)

davidhfe said:


> thetechhimself said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


80D price is very stubborn so far. It is also due for some discounts or bundled deals.


----------



## pokerz (Sep 13, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> It looks very promising. But my personal prognostications concerning pricing are thinking the RUMOR is just a little too low. ...by $100 - $200USD. However, I will keep my fingers crossed that this RUMOR is true or at least close to right. Good times we are living in regarding photography equipment/options.
> 
> Happy Monday CanonRumors readers!!!


Yes, with Canon's reputation in mirroless, native lens selection in eosm.
It should priced over 7d2.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 13, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> davidhfe said:
> 
> 
> > thetechhimself said:
> ...



going to continue to be stubborn too with the Yen moving up.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 13, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > davidhfe said:
> ...


Yah. There used to be lot of discounts and bundled deals for rebels and 70d. Adorama was selling $799 bundle price with 70d forever. There was always a refurb deal from Canon store for rebels and 70d. Now, nothing much even with latest rebels. Hopefully we will see stackable coupons deal during BFday.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 13, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...




I would be shocked, shocked I tell you, if there weren't some significant deals available on Canon stuff on BLACK FRIDAY and BLACK MONDAY...as well as some pretty sweet lens rebates in the month of December. 

Everyone...take a deep breath, and let's all collectively keep our fingers crossed in the upcoming months.


----------



## gdsfjc (Sep 13, 2016)

I thinks you don't know Chinese...
In the original post, the author see this price in his dream. It is not a rumor.....


----------



## 1mk (Sep 13, 2016)

Sounds like a cleaver way to disguise the pricing without putting oneself in jeopardy...


----------



## Crosswind (Sep 14, 2016)

Photophile said:


> I notice that in all of the discussions of the upcoming M5 no one seems to ask whether Canon will try a system without an anti-aliasing filter.
> 
> Don't the dslr's that do not use an aa filter generate sharper images?



I wish that Canon would introduce more cameras with a low pass cancellation filter like in the EOS 5DSR. Besides that, Canon still doesn't have any fullframe option with a tilting or articulating screen. Too bad. 

I think the 6D II will shake things up in this regard. And maybe the EOS M fullframe some day. 
The EOS M5 seems to be a pretty pretty good camera (and will surely sell very good), but will be no real breaktrough for Canon, because it is still APS-C.

I don't know if we ever get to see a mirrorless fullframe from Canon, but I'm hoping for that. Would certainly be my dream cam. I could jump ship over to Sony for example. Their mirrorless fullframe options are really good ones. But I wont ever do that step, because it would be too complicated for me, and because I have faith in Canon... and probably because I'd miss some great Canon lenses. And adapted Canon lenses on Sony bodies do not work very well.

For now, the *EOS M5* seems to be the closest thing to my dream cam. So,... I probably will buy it, regardless of sensor size. It really only depends on the price. *I don't think that it'd be worth over a 1000 bucks for me (body only)*.


----------



## daleg (Sep 15, 2016)

b&h shows a pre-order price, body only, of $979
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281373-REG/canon_1279c001aa_eos_m5_mirrorless_digital.html

presently, I have both the m3 & x-t1. leaning towards the x-t2.

m5 looks a bit foreign and strange. probably just me - as I spent a late hour reviewing today's youtube announcement vids. lotsa hype, but...


----------



## CaMeRa QuEsT (Sep 15, 2016)

beagle said:


> CaMeRa QuEsT said:
> 
> 
> > Admin, you realize the OP in mobile1.com is talking about a _recurring dream_ of his, then somebody asks him what price will be in Taiwan, he then eats dinner and goes to sleep again and dreamed a body only price of NT$29,999 (roughly $950), then he posts that a wise spirit has told him that the 2017 M6 will have a FF 28MP sensor capable of shooting 4K and its AF capability will be on a par with the 90D's, it will couple EF lenses and the price will be NT$80,000 (roughly $2,500)... long story short: he's just spilling BS and we are all wasting our time typing about his BS. Yes, I read Chinese pretty well, thank you.
> ...



Like I said, BS, but then dreaming is cheap...

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=canon+m5&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&typedValue=&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## bbb34 (Sep 15, 2016)

$980 for the body at B&H on the day of announcement,
$1100 with EF-M 15-45,
$1480 with EF-M 18-150.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 15, 2016)

UK Prices just in - from Jessops

£1049 - M5 Body only
£1149 - M5 + 15-45mm
£1399 - M5 + 18-150mm
£429 - 18-150mm only

£499 - 70-300 MkII

That's a, me sticking with my M1 and b, wow, look at that post Brexit exchange rates !


----------



## ggweci (Sep 15, 2016)

Canadian pricing as follows:

M5 body - $1250
15-45 kit - $1400
18-150 kit - $1700

More than I had hoped, but given the current FEX rate, it's fair vs USD pricing. 

Reference: http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/en/newsroom/method/getPress/pid/2296


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Sep 17, 2016)

ggweci said:


> Canadian pricing as follows:
> 
> M5 body - $1250
> 15-45 kit - $1400
> ...


 
Where did you get $1700 for the 18-150 kit? With current exchange rates plus the very small 5% tax in Alberta your looking at a price tag just over $2000.... .
In a province with higher tax it'll be much closer to a $2300 price tag.


----------



## ggweci (Sep 17, 2016)

PHOTOPROROCKIES said:


> ggweci said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian pricing as follows:
> ...



It's in the link I provided


----------



## crashpc (Sep 17, 2016)

Haydn1971 said:


> UK Prices just in - from Jessops
> 
> £1049 - M5 Body only
> £1149 - M5 + 15-45mm
> ...



Now even middle Europe people are ripped off the same way as you, British folks. Too bad for Canon. Going to buy another lens for Nikon instead. :-(


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 17, 2016)

crashpc said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > UK Prices just in - from Jessops
> ...



I don't think it is true to say "ripped off" I think the fact is it is reflecting the Japanese business view of the possible instability of doing business in the UK and Europe. The majority of the instability hasn't happened yet but they believe it will happen and they are hedging their bets against it. If Europe doesn't change it is going to have great issues, if Europe does change it is going to have great issues, this all adds up to unpredictability and instability, conservative Japanese companies will go to wider lengths than many to hedge against that, don't forget there is pressure on the UK to enact Article 50 early in the New Year and that is going to open lots of cans of worms. Canon have been very outspoken about their disappointment at the leave vote and concern for Europe as a whole.

Of course you can always negate a lot of this stuff, just order via Digital Rev or the like from HK etc.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Sep 17, 2016)

ggweci said:


> PHOTOPROROCKIES said:
> 
> 
> > ggweci said:
> ...



I seen that, I'm hoping that its an accurate price cause it'll be much easier to sell them at that price.


----------

